# Need names for my two male guinea pigs :)



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

I really cant think of any and would love all you lovely people's help  :thumbup:


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Pics of your piggies might help!  I always need to see what they look like to think of names.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Zenith and Quasar ::thumbup:


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

Ok pics


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww theyre well cute. My 3 year old named one of mine Squeak...so of course the other must be named Bubble!! xx


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Black and white - Oreo
Orange and white - Jaffa

:laugh:


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Black and white - Oreo
> Orange and white - Jaffa
> 
> :laugh:


I like these :thumbup:


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

Thank you niki


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Aww they are so cute  the ickle ginger one is super gorgeous! Still can't think of any names though.
Are you going with Oreo and Jaffa?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

louloukk said:


> I like these :thumbup:


What can I say, I like my biccies! :laugh:


----------



## louloukk (May 8, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> What can I say, I like my biccies! :laugh:


Haha yes :lol:


----------

